

Show HN: A super useful code bookmarking chrome extension - ycmike
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/search-extensions/codemarks

======
joshstrange
I would suggest linking directly to the extension [0] instead of the search
page also I've never heard of Codemarks before and the extension doesn't have
any details on what it actually does, you might want to add that in.

[0]
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/codemarks/mhajcmhk...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/codemarks/mhajcmhkopfpjkfhbeigigkhdajemnfa)

------
ycmike
A fellow Starter League alumni did this and I am super impressed. Here is the
main site too.
[http://codemarks.com/codemarks](http://codemarks.com/codemarks)

